# Zombie Wolfman Feltie



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This little take on a classic Universal monster combines elements from 3 or 4 of the zombie feltie patterns.

IMG_0557 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_0555 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_0584 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

IMG_0586 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awww, sweet. He looks at home anywhere


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Even a feltie who is pure in heart, and says his prayers by night........
Nice Rox!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, bob I'd forgotten about that poem.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, he's cute Roxy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Roxy has such fun making these cute critters.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He's adorable! I love the photos of the feltie in different places. You should take pictures of him all over the place. He could be the star of "The Traveling Zombie Wolfman Feltie Adventures"!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love him. Are you making your own designs now?


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I like the voodoo eyes - great job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> I love him. Are you making your own designs now?


Thanks, HB! I've been getting more creative as I go with these little creatures. I start with parts of existing patterns, then add elements or make adjustments where needed.



discozombie said:


> I like the voodoo eyes - great job


Thank you kindly


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet, I would like to make a toddler blanket with some small monsters. I need to see what I can come up with.


----------

